# GM Cruise Prepping Launch Of Driverless Car Pilot In San Francisco: Emails



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

But ahead of that, GM's self-driving unit, GM Cruise, is aiming to deploy autonomous cars without a driver at the wheel as part of a pilot program in San Francisco that, emails obtained by Jalopnik suggest, could launch imminently.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool, deaths could come sooner than later.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

“Aiming to” is not the same as “did it” ..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> But ahead of that, GM's self-driving unit, GM Cruise, is aiming to deploy autonomous cars without a driver at the wheel as part of a pilot program in San Francisco that, emails obtained by Jalopnik suggest, could launch imminently.


Where's the source ?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Where's the source ?


Whoopsie

https://jalopnik.com/gm-cruise-prepping-launch-of-driverless-car-pilot-in-sa-1826571157


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cool, deaths could come sooner than later.


No SDC has ever caused a death.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> No SDC has ever caused a death.


Many have caused the deaths of people and completely blew through red lights.

But you knew that already.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No SDC has ever caused a death.


Incorrect


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Incorrect


Correct.

Not once, in the over two years since SDCs launched, have they ever caused a death.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Many have caused the deaths of people and completely blew through red lights.
> 
> But you knew that already.


Not once has a SDC caused a death or blown through a red light.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> But ahead of that, GM's self-driving unit, GM Cruise, is aiming to deploy autonomous cars without a driver at the wheel as part of a pilot program in San Francisco that, emails obtained by Jalopnik suggest, could launch imminently.


How about a DRIVERLESS LAWNMOWER FIRST !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> How about a DRIVERLESS LAWNMOWER FIRST !


This. The world is a google away.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Correct.
> 
> Not once, in the over two years since SDCs launched, have they ever caused a death.
> 
> Not once has a SDC caused a death or blown through a red light.


I've posted the videos numerous times. Perhaps if you weren't such a compulsive liar you wouldn't keep forgetting.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've posted the videos numerous times. Perhaps if you weren't such a compulsive liar you wouldn't keep forgetting.


Not once has a SDC ever killed a person or blown a red light.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Not once has a SDC ever killed a person or blown a red light.


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/denial?s=t


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not once has a SDC ever killed a person or blown a red light.


Right NOW

AS WE SPEAK

S.D.C.'s are holding Human Sacrifices
Atop the Aztec Pyramids !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/denial?s=t


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/liar?s=t


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/liar?s=t


the important thing is that you are acknowledging your mistakes, now just stop lying and you'll be on your way to being a better person


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> How about a DRIVERLESS LAWNMOWER FIRST !


Heck yeah!






I hear it works well in Tomato Patches?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not once has a SDC ever killed a person or blown a red light.


It seems like RamzFanz has taken the Tomato course on Lying PR moves 101


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> It seems like RamzFanz has taken the Tomato course on Lying PR moves 101


It's never happened.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> But ahead of that, GM's self-driving unit, GM Cruise, is aiming to deploy autonomous cars without a driver at the wheel as part of a pilot program in San Francisco that, emails obtained by Jalopnik suggest, could launch imminently.


Already a thing on the streets here. Seen em and have former colleagues working there who showed me some dash cam footage this past weekend of the AI capabilities. Car was navigating through downtown rush hour traffic on streets with multiple construction hazards, Andy Gumps, double parked cars and pedestrians peppered throughout. It was pretty impressive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Already a thing on the streets here. Seen em and have former colleagues working there who showed me some dash cam footage this past weekend of the AI capabilities. Car was navigating through downtown rush hour traffic on streets with multiple construction hazards, Andy Gumps, double parked cars and pedestrians peppered throughout. It was pretty impressive.


Where exactly is here ?

And it's completely bs since you clearly are the only person in history that has ever supposedly seen vid of them working.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Where exactly is here ?
> 
> And it's completely bs since you clearly are the only person in history that has ever supposedly seen vid of them working.


there pal. Here is SF
Went sailing with friends last weekend, one of whom works at Cruise. Showed me dashcam footage from their actual vehicle (it's a Bolt with Lidar outfit) that was recorded last week while a safety driver was behind the wheel but doing nothing but watching.
Since then I've seen the cars at night sans driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> there pal. Here is SF
> Went sailing with friends last weekend, one of whom works at Cruise. Showed me dashcam footage from their actual vehicle (it's a Bolt with Lidar outfit) that was recorded last week while a safety driver was behind the wheel but doing nothing but watching.
> Since then I've seen the cars at night sans driver.


post the video

we'll be awaiting your 1st sdc video in recorded history showing these things working with no input whatsoever from the driver


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> there pal. Here is SF
> Went sailing with friends last weekend, one of whom works at Cruise. Showed me dashcam footage from their actual vehicle (it's a Bolt with Lidar outfit) that was recorded last week while a safety driver was behind the wheel but doing nothing but watching.
> Since then I've seen the cars at night sans driver.
> .


Since you've got a friend with the inside hook ups maybe you can see dash cam footage of the robo car operating on a freeway.

Please let us know your findings.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> there pal. Here is SF
> Went sailing with friends last weekend, one of whom works at Cruise. Showed me dashcam footage from their actual vehicle (it's a Bolt with Lidar outfit) that was recorded last week while a safety driver was behind the wheel but doing nothing but watching.
> Since then I've seen the cars at night sans driver.


I know my friend, these guys are awful.

I have a dear friend I meet every time I fly my Falcon for fun. I am sure you've seen him before BECAUSE I have many videos with him. He calls them movies. He is a little silly, I know. -










but these crazyyyyy guys here are saying he is NOT real.

How that can be? I meet him once, or sometimes twice a week. He works for Disney, Waymo, GM Cruise (maybe YOUR friend knows MY friend ), Ford-Argo AI, Intel, Tesla, Mobileye and Aurora *AT THE SAME TIME*.

He is a Head and Shoulders personality. He is so sweet and hairy..... Just look at him!










He makes a lot of money with his videos because people need to buy A TICKET to watch them. Like 2 hours videos (he says they are movies, again) with his adventures EVERY year. Do you believe that?... because these crazyyyyyy people here don't believe it, and tell me I need help. They are bad, bad, bad ignorants.

I don't give a about what they say.

And you, uberdriverfornow and iheartuber, you are awful and you gonna lose your jobs and your minds.... My friend is real and I fly my Falcon with him and we are BBF's so you know. Uber drivers are second class citizens (?) and doomed do go extinct. I will make videos with you and say you DON'T exist, so you know (again). 

Happy now my friend RideshareSpectrum ? Cheers! I want to give you a real hug!

Edit - Ohhhh, I almost forgot. My friend's name? Autonomous Chewyyyyy (on the screen), known as Self Driving Bigfoot (in real life)!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Since you've got a friend with the inside hook ups maybe you can see dash cam footage of the robo car operating on a freeway.
> 
> Please let us know your findings.


we know there isn't one 



jocker12 said:


> I know my friend, these guys are awful.
> 
> I have a dear friend I meet every time I fly my Falcon for fun. I am sure you've seen him before BECAUSE I have many videos with him. He calls them movies. He is a little silly, I know. -
> 
> ...


did you know that the guy that "supposedly" took that video passed away and his family came out and stated that that was him in a costume all along ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Search 'cruise automation' on YouTube[/QUOTE]
i did and i got no results

what am i supposed to be seeing ?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> did you know that the guy that "supposedly" took that video passed away and his family came out and stated that that was him in a costume all along ?


No. Please do not confuse my last friend, RideshareSpectrum and myself.

That is my friend, Self Driving Bigfoot. Back in the day, when he was younger, he also published a report that helped America build the highway system. What? Do you think Americans just built highways out of their imagination? Nooooo. It was MY friend.

This is the report










*And here is the proof THIS report, MY friend's report, inspired Americans to build highways*










MY friend is real and he flies my Falcon (with me) every week.

Now come here RideshareSpectrum. I love you because you believe my friend (I hope YOUR friend knows MINE) is real. He used to write reports he called fictional stories, like the ones you know well about, but American GREAT minds knew better.

You are awesome RideshareSpectrum. Do you want to meet MY friend?










You know I don't give A (I like your acronym for this ) about what these losers are saying. Uber drivers are not people. They are not real... hahahaha... suckers!

You are welcome!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> Search 'cruise automation' on YouTube





> i did and i got no results
> 
> what am i supposed to be seeing ?


looks like RideshareSpectrum deleted their post


----------

